# Hanging time for grass fed beef? specifically longhorn



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

How long hanging at the processor? and any other aging done before or after processing and freezing?

A friend of ours raises angus and he likes to get his meat from the processor, stick in the freezer and then age each piece in the refrigerator after thawing it. He wasn't really clear what he did, and how his aging differed from just thawing and leaving it in fridge until it was on the verge of expiration.

I noticed a post from wr saying that the preparation for cooking longhorn was different. I hope he comes here to elaborate.


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

You need to hang it in my cooler for at least 10 days and then age each piece in my belly for 24 hours or so.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Any beef should be aged for 21 days at 32.5°


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

At the risk of bringing down wrath if I’m wrong I firmly believe WR is female.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

FreeRange said:


> How long hanging at the processor? and any other aging done before or after processing and freezing?
> 
> A friend of ours raises angus and he likes to get his meat from the processor, stick in the freezer and then age each piece in the refrigerator after thawing it. He wasn't really clear what he did, and how his aging differed from just thawing and leaving it in fridge until it was on the verge of expiration.
> 
> I noticed a post from wr saying that the preparation for cooking longhorn was different. I hope he comes here to elaborate.


I've always hung mine for 28 days and the meat is nice and tender. I found that it's best if a person cooks it like other lean game meat. Steam can make it a tough so it's best not to cover your steaks when cooking and stew meat takes a bit longer to cook before it's tender.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

A critical element for determining how long to hang a carcass is the amount of cover fat on it. This is the fat on the outside of the carcass that will mostly be trimmed off as waste later on. During hanging, it protects the beef underneath from drying out. Once the cover fat has dried out, the beef underneath that gets dried out has to be trimmed off. The carcass should not be hung longer than the cover fat can protect it. An experienced butcher can accurately predict how long to hang a carcass. Anyone can monitor the carcass closely to determine when to quit hanging it.
The book tilted "Steak" by Mark Schatzker has a good description of the process. It also tells how to age beef after it has been processed, in your refrigerator.
The aging process (hanging) allows the cell walls of the meat to decompose, thus making the meat more tender. It also imparts a flavor that is different from fresh meat.
Their is another method for accomplishing the tenderizing called "wet aging". Chemicals are used to do the job that microbes and enzymes do in dry aging. Wet aging is done to cuts and is very quick. Lots of commercial beef is wet aged.


----------



## Gravytrain (Mar 2, 2013)

Genebo is exactly right. Long hang times without adequate fat cover is a recipe for dry, tough beef. Grass finished beef tends to be leaner than grain finished, though not necessarily so.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There’s no reason that aging beef has to dry it
Beef can be aged in a high humidity locker or enclosed in plastic or some other item to keep the moisture in. 
Personally I prefer beef cuts that have dried someone sent it intensifies the flavor
Of course no one wants their steaks to be like jerky unless they are making jerky but a moderate amount of drying is OK with me


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Slightly off-topic but related would be that I like my hams significantly dried. 
People wonder why ham doesn’t have the flavor it did and grandpa’s time but if you will look at the store sometimes hams have up to 28% water added where I am sure your grandfather dried his hams out .


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Old friend fattened his beef, had it slaughtered in the pasture, taken to the shop and hanged for 45 days, then cut and packaged.

I'd bet the book by Schatzker would be the best guide here. I agree with the comment on hams, too. Smokehouse hams were never watery as those sold in stores today.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

45 days ? Wow.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Both processors I use hang the meat for 2 or 3 weeks depending on the animals fat percentage...Topside


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I've heard of fellows hanging venison all winter and trimming off a bit at a time. It's interesting given how lean venison is and they really liked the result but I think they left the hide on when doing so and it does go against common wisdom.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> At the risk of bringing down wrath if I’m wrong I firmly believe WR is female.


My apologies to WR. I should never assume.



genebo said:


> A critical element for determining how long to hang a carcass is the amount of cover fat on it. This is the fat on the outside of the carcass that will mostly be trimmed off as waste later on. During hanging, it protects the beef underneath from drying out. Once the cover fat has dried out, the beef underneath that gets dried out has to be trimmed off. The carcass should not be hung longer than the cover fat can protect it. An experienced butcher can accurately predict how long to hang a carcass. Anyone can monitor the carcass closely to determine when to quit hanging it.
> The book tilted "Steak" by Mark Schatzker has a good description of the process. It also tells how to age beef after it has been processed, in your refrigerator.
> The aging process (hanging) allows the cell walls of the meat to decompose, thus making the meat more tender. It also imparts a flavor that is different from fresh meat.
> Their is another method for accomplishing the tenderizing called "wet aging". Chemicals are used to do the job that microbes and enzymes do in dry aging. Wet aging is done to cuts and is very quick. Lots of commercial beef is wet aged.


Thank you. I'll look for the book. 



topside1 said:


> Both processors I use hang the meat for 2 or 3 weeks depending on the animals fat percentage...Topside


I guess a question for another topic is how to find a good processor. I've always wondered if the steer or deer we take in is the same meat we get back.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

FreeRange said:


> My apologies to WR. I should never assume.
> 
> I guess a question for another topic is how to find a good processor. I've always wondered if the steer or deer we take in is the same meat we get back.


We've got a wash area in the barn that I don't use for anything. I'm planning on framing in at least a small section of it and then using an old window ac unit and one of these cool bots to make a small and cheap walk in cooler for aging meat myself. Just need to find the time for the little project...


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Our family only slaughters Jerseys to fill the freezers. Easy to identify once packaged because the fat is colored yellow/white instead of white....Topside


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I complained to a State inspector about getting back the wrong beef and too little of it. He told me he was aware of that processor's behavior and had been trying to catch him for 3 years without success.
The inspector told me that what they needed was for someone to have an animal processed that had been DNA genotyped, so they could positively prove that they got back the wrong beef.
I told him it wouldn't be me, since I would never take another animal there to be processed. He said, "Everybody says the same thing. That's why we're probably never going to catch them."


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

FreeRange said:


> ........I guess a question for another topic is how to find a good processor. .........


Rule of thumb, the guy who does the best processing and the best aging is going to be the guy who costs the most. if the processing fee is cheap, you are going to get cheap service. Or, you will get a butcher that steals some of your meat.

A good butcher will have a really clean shop and a good reputation with the area farmers.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Another tip is to call around about delivery dates. One processor I use is always backed up 6-8 months with work. Another processor will be backed up a month. That ought to tell you something.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Delivery dates and back-up aren't always the best indicator. Matkins Meats in North Carolina has a big operation that does a lot of commercial butchering. You could always take your steer in on Monday or Tuesday and it would be slaughtered the following morning. No appointments needed. USDA inspection was always available.
Matkins had a widespread reputation for quality and honesty. I and several other farmers here in Virginia would drive 3 hours to Matkins and were very happy with the results.
Your animals were indelibly marked and put in a stall of their own with water, no food. Early the next morning the killing was done with a silent bolt gun. Calm and peaceful.
That is important in getting back your best possible meat.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

genebo said:


> I complained to a State inspector about getting back the wrong beef and too little of it. He told me he was aware of that processor's behavior and had been trying to catch him for 3 years without success.
> The inspector told me that what they needed was for someone to have an animal processed that had been DNA genotyped, so they could positively prove that they got back the wrong beef.
> I told him it wouldn't be me, since I would never take another animal there to be processed. He said, "Everybody says the same thing. That's why we're probably never going to catch them."


Seems like if they really wanted to catch the guy, they would pony up the animal to genotype and take in.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

FreeRange said:


> How long hanging at the processor? and any other aging done before or after processing and freezing?
> 
> A friend of ours raises angus and he likes to get his meat from the processor, stick in the freezer and then age each piece in the refrigerator after thawing it. He wasn't really clear what he did, and how his aging differed from just thawing and leaving it in fridge until it was on the verge of expiration.
> 
> I noticed a post from wr saying that the preparation for cooking longhorn was different. I hope he comes here to elaborate.


You may want to go with aged beef rib steak. Aged for 15 years. Price $3200 per/steak.
Or if you raise Hogs. Aged Jamon style Hams aged for 5-8 yars. Don'task the price. 

Weight of my butcher Hogs 600-800 lbs. per/hog. Some of the Hams aged over 1 year here on the my farm. 6 mos. waiting list.


----------

